#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  PTMP UBIQUITI - WDS ativo ou desativado

## MichelGoulart

Boa noite caros colegas.
Recentemente montei uma base-station da ubnt de 120G - 16dbi com uma Rocket M5, so que me deparei com um problema nos clientes que eles se conectam porem não dava CCQ, me indicaram desabilitar o WDS que iria funcionar, enfim caros amigos.
Que os amigos indicam para um AP-multi-ponto, WDS ativo no AP e nos Clientes ou desativado em ambos.
Qual a melhor maneira de trabalhar atualmente.

----------


## JhoniVaz

aqui no ap preciso ativar pq faço controle na rb, do outro lado deixo desativado

----------


## 1929

Volta a questão.... 

Eu pergunto: para que ativar o WDS? Que topologia você usa?
Aqui usamos AP bridge na torre e nas CPEs dos clientes são roteadas....assim separando a rede do provedor da rede interna do cliente. Tem dado ótimos resultados....
Só fica CPE em bridge no ponto onde se monitora a rede... e mesmo nesta CPE cliente não é ativado o WDS.

Pela definição de WDS, o uso previsto do recurso seria para repetir o sinal em outra torre por exemplo quando não se quer usar o mesmo AP para distribuir sinal e levar o sinal para outra torre, sem fazer um ponto a ponto específico para isso.

Se optar pelo uso de WDS em cada cliente então entendo que seria o mesmo que criar dezenas de pontos de repetição como se cada cliente fosse um "POP".

----------


## MichelGoulart

> Volta a questão.... 
> 
> Eu pergunto: para que ativar o WDS? Que topologia você usa?
> Aqui usamos AP bridge na torre e nas CPEs dos clientes são roteadas....assim separando a rede do provedor da rede interna do cliente. Tem dado ótimos resultados....
> Só fica CPE em bridge no ponto onde se monitora a rede... e mesmo nesta CPE cliente não é ativado o WDS.
> 
> Pela definição de WDS, o uso previsto do recurso seria para repetir o sinal em outra torre por exemplo quando não se quer usar o mesmo AP para distribuir sinal e levar o sinal para outra torre, sem fazer um ponto a ponto específico para isso.
> 
> Se optar pelo uso de WDS em cada cliente então entendo que seria o mesmo que criar dezenas de pontos de repetição como se cada cliente fosse um "POP".



Então amigo, como tinha dito anteriormente, sou novo no ramo, gostaria de saber a melhor maneira de se trabalhar com APs sendo PTMP.
Minha estrutura esta da seguinte maneira, na torre uma RB recebendo o link e como concentrador PPPoE, ai entra o AP, nos clientes estou querendo colocar o roteador deles para discar.
Dai gostaria de saber a melhor maneira de trabalhar, se seria com o AP em modo bridge e com WDS ativo. O que o amigo sugere?

----------


## utilprovedor

*MichelGoulart* 
so uma pergunta o porq colocar o roteador como discador.. porq nao usar a propria cpe ? uso aki wds ativo nas base e nas cpe desativado.

----------


## chocobama

O WDS dos aparelhos UBNT é uma "bridge transparente". Ela não irá interferir na camada de enlace e irá permitir que a tabela MAC seja propagada por toda a rede. Basicamente permite que você receba o MAC do seu cliente. Eu sempre utilizo ativado, pois assim consigo fazer controle do MAC no meu servidor radius.

----------


## MichelGoulart

> *MichelGoulart* 
> so uma pergunta o porq colocar o roteador como discador.. porq nao usar a propria cpe ? uso aki wds ativo nas base e nas cpe desativado.



Entao amigo, o meu problema aqui esta sendo o seguinte, no cliente estou usando uma airgrid, ela se conecta no AP, porem nao esta dando CCQ de jeito maneira.
Uns amigos me aconselharam a desabilitar o WDS que iria dar, fiz o teste,dasabilitei o WDS tanto no AP como na Station, conectou e deu CCQ, porem nao me deu navegação.
Dai eu andei pesquisando, uns falam que precisa esta desabilitado nas duas pontas, outros falam que precisa esta ativo apenas no AP e no cliente não, e outros que precisam esta ativo nas duas pontas.
Queria saber qual seria a melhor maneira de trabalhar para que não tenha problema, tanto na célula como em qualidade.

----------


## 1929

Pois eu também sou leigo. Só comentei que não uso WDS pois me pareceu que a função não foi criada para atender clientes finais... Ela foi criada para replicar o sinal em outro pop quando quer usar o mesmo AP para atender clientes e fazer uma repetidora. Se eu estiver errado, podem me corrigir que não me espinho não..

Nós fazemos o controle de MAC também e sem WDS ativado... pois temos o MAC da CPE. E este é que deve chegar no servidor.
Se chegar o MAC do roteador dentro da casa do cliente ou chegar o MAC do PC do cliente, acho que fica meio estranho. Primeiro porque estando tudo em bridge cria um broadcasting desnecessário na rede. Segundo porque basta o cliente trocar um roteador queimado, uma placa de rede e não vai conectar mais... até cadastrar novo MAC no servidor.

Eu penso que usando a CPE como cliente ISP ( ou seja, roteada) já dá uma organizada melhor na rede...

----------


## MichelGoulart

Então, essa é uma das minhas questões aqui, saber qual seria a melhor maneira de trabalhar e que se encaixe com minha topologia que é roteada(OSPF).
Esse AP especifico seria apenas para atender clientes no raio máximo de 7km de preferência mais próximo e que de acordo com as diferentes distancias que forem aparecendo clientes não prejudicasse a célula.
E gostaria de saber pq não estou conseguinte ter CCQ com WDS ativo nas duas pontas.

----------


## 1929

> Então, essa é uma das minhas questões aqui, saber qual seria a melhor maneira de trabalhar e que se encaixe com minha topologia que é roteada(OSPF).
> Esse AP especifico seria apenas para atender clientes no raio máximo de 7km de preferência mais próximo e que de acordo com as diferentes distancias que forem aparecendo clientes não prejudicasse a célula.
> E gostaria de saber pq não estou conseguinte ter CCQ com WDS ativo nas duas pontas.


Então porque voce não desabilita o wds nas duas pontas? E no cliente usa Station e roteado. Se não quer rotear deixa em bridge que vai passar o mac do pc do cliente. Só que daí vai ter que fixar o IP atribuído ao cliente na placa dele. 
Não tem porque ativar wds para atender cliente final.

----------


## upnetmt

boa tarde 
aqui eu tambem ativo o wds na ptmp e desativo nos clientes, 
o wds nas basestations (PTMP) sao para caso eu queira colocar 1 antena e cabear os clientes em um condominio ou kitnet, na cpe eu tenho que ativar tambem para passar todos os protocolos , e colocar a discagem no roteador para economizar na antena.

----------


## MichelGoulart

> boa tarde 
> aqui eu tambem ativo o wds na ptmp e desativo nos clientes, 
> o wds nas basestations (PTMP) sao para caso eu queira colocar 1 antena e cabear os clientes em um condominio ou kitnet, na cpe eu tenho que ativar tambem para passar todos os protocolos , e colocar a discagem no roteador para economizar na antena.


Então amigo, meu caso aqui seria é que a station(cliente) se conecta ao AP, porem não me da CCQ, mais isso com WDS ativo nas duas pontas.
Não sei se o fato de não me dar CCQ é por essa ativo o WDS ou se pode ser sinal ruim dando isso.

----------


## 1929

> Então amigo, meu caso aqui seria é que a station(cliente) se conecta ao AP, porem não me da CCQ, mais isso com WDS ativo nas duas pontas.
> Não sei se o fato de não me dar CCQ é por essa ativo o WDS ou se pode ser sinal ruim dando isso.


Me lembrei de uma coisa agora...está usando chave de criptografia? Experimenta sem a chave.

----------


## Dudusat

Já olhou a versão do firmware dessa airgrid?
Qual nível de sinal ela está recebendo?

----------


## MichelGoulart

> Já olhou a versão do firmware dessa airgrid?
> Qual nível de sinal ela está recebendo?


Ja sim amigo, a versão é a mais atual, e o sinal esta em -65

----------


## Dudusat

Já tive problema com WDS mais era diferente, quando linkava e pegava sinal o rádio reiniciava, tive que deixar ativo, parou o problema.

----------


## MichelGoulart

O que caso aqui a station(cliente) linka mais não da CCQ de jeito nem um.
Andei reparando no gráfico do sinal, ele fica oscilando, vai de -64,-66,-70, mais sempre fica no -65.
Não sei se pode ter sinal fraco com muito interferência que pode esta fazendo isso, mais acredito que não seja pelo fato de o sinal esta oscilando que ele não me da CCQ e sim por outro fato.
Irei postar um desenho de como esta saindo o sinal ate o cliente e vê se os amigos podem me ajudar em relação.

----------


## MichelGoulart

Meu cenário esta dessa maneira, a visada não esta limpa como ja tinha comentado, tem uma outra torre da mesma altura na frente e o cliente esta na direção dela.

----------


## 1929

MIchel, está usando criptografia?

----------


## MichelGoulart

> MIchel, está usando criptografia?


Sim amigo, estou, nunca tive problemas com criptografia.

----------


## 1929

> Sim amigo, estou, nunca tive problemas com criptografia.


Então neste caso dá uma conferida na chave para ver se bate....
Pois quando é AP com criptografia e sem WDS o cliente não consegue conectar.
Mas quando é AP+WDS e Station WDS o enlace conecta mas não passa nada... Pelo menos um tempo atrás me aconteceu isso e fiquei muito tempo para achar.

----------


## MichelGoulart

> Então neste caso dá uma conferida na chave para ver se bate....
> Pois quando é AP com criptografia e sem WDS o cliente não consegue conectar.
> Mas quando é AP+WDS e Station WDS o enlace conecta mas não passa nada... Pelo menos um tempo atrás me aconteceu isso e fiquei muito tempo para achar.


Então amigo, aqui esta tudo certinho, chave batendo certinho, muito estranho mesmo isso.

----------


## raumaster

Gente, a opcão WDS (Transparent bridge mode) em nada tem haver com wds de de aps comuns que nesse caso seria repetir o sinal. A opcao WDS do Air Os tem haver com repasse direto de MAC Address.

----------


## MichelGoulart

> Gente, a opcão WDS (Transparent bridge mode) em nada tem haver com wds de de aps comuns que nesse caso seria repetir o sinal. A opcao WDS do Air Os tem haver com repasse direto de MAC Address.


Minha duvida sobre o WDS no AirOS seria mesmo amigo, que se tinha algo parecido com APs antigos ou ate mesmo comuns.
Mais já ficou bem claro pra mim sobre o assunto, minha questão aqui já seria outra mesmo, como citei a cima, estou com um AP que no cliente ele se conecta porem não estava me dando CCQ, mais isso ja resolvi, o estranho agora é o seguinte, quando a station linca com o sinal em -65 e CCQ 94% ela não me da navegação.
Mesmo eu atrelando o mesmo IP da range.

----------


## rubem

WDS é uma opção do IEEE e engloba tudo em volta do layer3, repassar MAC pode ser útil pra repetição ou pra bridge mesmo.

O problema de MK e UBNT talvez seja te obrigar a ativar WDS em ethernet ao invés de ter uma outra opção nomeada como bridge transparente.

Alias, o nome bridge transparente não é uma boa, em inglês chamam de bridge de aprendizado, porque a principal diferença dela é: Numa bridge comum a coisa vai igual switch, o pacote chega, a CPU lê o mac de destino logo no começo e já encaminha aquele pacote pra porta registrada pra aquele mac. Se o pacote chega com mac desconhecido, esse pacote é rejeitado.

Na bridge transparente, caso o mac de destino não for o de nenhum na lista de MAC, ele manda o começo do pacote pra todas as portas, e a porta que responder um "É meu" ele lista como registrada pra aquele mac de destino. Ou seja, ele APRENDE qual caminho os pacotes com aquele mac de destino devem seguir no futuro.


O WDS é quase isso, ele manda pra rede ethernet o pacote que chegou MESMO quando o mac de destino não é o mac registrado como sendo a contraparte daquela rede.

Numa bridge transparente via wifi o que o rádio faria é pegar o começo de pacote "sem destino" e mandar pra todos os clientes conectados. O problema é que isso gera falta de segurança, um cliente pode responder, e passar a fornecer internet monitorada pro seu cliente. Por isso não se usa bridge transparent em wifi em provedor, mas WDS, que só envia o pacote entre WLAN e LAN/WAN, não manda pacote de um cliente pro outro.

O grosso tá aqui:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bridging_%28networking%29

A principal diferença é essa, bridge simples rejeita pacote de mac desconhecido, bridge transparente manda pra todas portas o pacote até alguém responder (Pra aprender o caminho), e o WDS manda o pacote da WLAN pra LAN ou WAN caso o Mac de destino seja desconhecido.

Numa rede com vários equipamentos em bridge acontece de aparecer um cliente novo (A lista de MAC's da bridge não é armazenada pra sempre) que ainda não teve rota aprendida. Uma bridge em WDS ou uma bridge transparente resolveriam o problema, mas... a bridge transparente ia repetir o pacote pra todos os clientes wifi até alguém responder, enquanto com WDS isso é repetido apenas pra LAN/WAN (Ou pro AP master, caso opere como repetidor wifi, envia pro AP de MAC XYZ mesmo que o frame seja endereçado ao MAC XYX).

Convenhamos que bridge transparente não é lá muito seguro pra provedor, WDS é mais interessante já que repassa o frame de destinatário desconhecido só pra quem interessa (Só pro AP master, ou pra lan/wan).

----------


## 1929

> Gente, a opcão WDS (Transparent bridge mode) em nada tem haver com wds de de aps comuns que nesse caso seria repetir o sinal. A opcao WDS do Air Os tem haver com repasse direto de MAC Address.


O que vem a ser a mesma coisa... Olhe a pag 24 do Manual AirOs.

WDS é uma opção de configuração quando se quer criar uma torre repetidora de sinal ou então quando se quer que o mac do cliente chegue no servidor e não o mac da cpe que atende o cliente, ou seja, cliene em bridge.
Eu logo no inicio comecei usando cliente em bridge mas na época os "mestres" como o @*alexandrecorrea*, ou o @*sergio*, só para citar alguns entre muitos da época que frequentavam o Underlinux me convenceram que uma rede não devia ser toda em bridge. O melhor seria rotear no cliente para separar a rede do provedor da rede do cliente.

E desde 2008 não uso mais cliente em bridge... Só fica cliente em bridge no local onde se monitora a rede ou na minha casa....
Assim que vejo o uso atual para WDS só no caso de um ponto de repetição do sinal do AP ou então como Ponto a Ponto.
Michel, no seu segundo post você diz que gostaria de colocar o roteador do cliente para discar pppoe.. Porque você não faz isso na CPE lá em cima do prédio? E usa a CPE roteada. Você vai evitar muita dor de cabeça. 
Com a bridge transparente sua rede fica muito mais complicada. Por exemplo, se você for fazer controle de banda, o mac que vai chegar no servidor é o mac do roteador do cliente, ou se ele colocar discador no PC, vai ser o mac da placa de rede...
Daí por qualquer motivo ele troca o roteador, queima a placa etc etc... Como o mac cadastrado no seu servidor é o mac do device que deu problema, o cliente não vai mais navegar... e o telefone, "pah", começa a zuar no teu ouvido.

Com CPE roteada não tem isso. Só se a CPE pifar... deixa que ele troque o que quiser na rede dele mas a sua rede fica mais no teu controle.

Agora, na pag 24 do AirOs, me surpreendi com uma explicação a respeito de ativar Station e WDS no cliente. Antigamente não precisava WDS no cliente. Bastava deixar a CPE em Station e em bridge e pronto... chegava o mac do pc do cliente no servidor mas me parece que isso mudou de um tempo para cá. Nesta situação tem que ativar o wds no ap e na station.

Me diga outra coisa. Todos os clientes que se conectam neste AP estão com o mesmo sintoma? Ou é algum cliente em particular?

----------


## MichelGoulart

> O que vem a ser a mesma coisa... Olhe a pag 24 do Manual AirOs.
> 
> WDS é uma opção de configuração quando se quer criar uma torre repetidora de sinal ou então quando se quer que o mac do cliente chegue no servidor e não o mac da cpe que atende o cliente, ou seja, cliene em bridge.
> Eu logo no inicio comecei usando cliente em bridge mas na época os "mestres" como o @*alexandrecorrea*, ou o @*sergio*, só para citar alguns entre muitos da época que frequentavam o Underlinux me convenceram que uma rede não devia ser toda em bridge. O melhor seria rotear no cliente para separar a rede do provedor da rede do cliente.
> 
> E desde 2008 não uso mais cliente em bridge... Só fica cliente em bridge no local onde se monitora a rede ou na minha casa....
> Assim que vejo o uso atual para WDS só no caso de um ponto de repetição do sinal do AP ou então como Ponto a Ponto.
> Michel, no seu segundo post você diz que gostaria de colocar o roteador do cliente para discar pppoe.. Porque você não faz isso na CPE lá em cima do prédio? E usa a CPE roteada. Você vai evitar muita dor de cabeça. 
> Com a bridge transparente sua rede fica muito mais complicada. Por exemplo, se você for fazer controle de banda, o mac que vai chegar no servidor é o mac do roteador do cliente, ou se ele colocar discador no PC, vai ser o mac da placa de rede...
> ...


Então amigo 1929, eu fiz o teste em por a station do cliente em router e configurar ela para discar, mais os logins aqui são grandes e a CPE não aceita, enfim, vi que realmente deixa a CPE do cliente em router será a melhor maneira ate mesmo para um controle da rede.
Agora a respeito de um ou mais clientes estarem com esse problema, seria apenas um mesmo amigo, na realidade como montei recentemente, se trata de um unico cliente que estou tentando colocar, mais esta tenso.
Ontem fiz o seguinte teste que descrevi a cima.
A station linca, sinal em -65 e CCQ 92%, e quando atrelo o IP da mesma range na placa de rede para me dar conexão, ele não reconhece rede muito menos aceita discar.
Irei postar um print da configuração que esta no AP.

----------


## MichelGoulart

Agora não sei como e o pq, mais esta conectado e com o CCQ nesse nível.
E outra coisa, o cliente conectado, vai entender.

----------


## 1929

> Agora não sei como e o pq, mais esta conectado e com o CCQ nesse nível.
> E outra coisa, o cliente conectado, vai entender.


Mas ficou navegando?
Vai ter que melhorar este sinal... O station está chegando no Rocket com -67 e o noise floor está com -94. Isto deixa o SNR com 27dbm que é a diferença. Este SNR não é bom... Precisa mais um pouco.

Quanto ao login do pppoe porque é tão grande a ponto de não dar no espaço para cadastrar? Cria um menor.

----------


## sphreak

Posta algumas prints do lado cliente pra gente ter uma noção melhor....

----------


## MichelGoulart

> Mas ficou navegando?
> Vai ter que melhorar este sinal... O station está chegando no Rocket com -67 e o noise floor está com -94. Isto deixa o SNR com 27dbm que é a diferença. Este SNR não é bom... Precisa mais um pouco.
> 
> Quanto ao login do pppoe porque é tão grande a ponto de não dar no espaço para cadastrar? Cria um menor.


Então amigo, o sinal estava melhor, estava em menos -64, agora o noise qual seria o ideal?
Os logins aqui sao grandes pelo padrão que criamos aqui na empresa, mais estávamos realmente pensando e deixa-los mais curtos.
O amigo acha que pelo fato de meu AP esta na mesma linha e altura de uma torre ao lado e o sinal do cliente esta passando no meio dela pode esta me prejudicando?

----------


## MichelGoulart

> Posta algumas prints do lado cliente pra gente ter uma noção melhor....



Gostaria de poder postar mais prints pelo lado do cliente mesmo amigo, mais só tenho acesso a station dele ainda ate o local, justamente por falta desses ajustes ou ate mesmo pela falta da correção desse problema que estou tento.

----------


## 1929

> Gostaria de poder postar mais prints pelo lado do cliente mesmo amigo, mais só tenho acesso a station dele ainda ate o local, justamente por falta desses ajustes ou ate mesmo pela falta da correção desse problema que estou tento.


Quando eu usava o cliente em bridge eu não conseguia acesso remoto ao rádio dele... Este é outro motivo para utilizar a Station roteada.

O fato da outra torre estar no caminho pode ser um complicador caso esteja trabalhando no mesmo canal ou muito próximo.
Isto pode estar fazendo o noise floor ficar mais forte... Ele mede o ruído presente no ambiente que está chegando no rádio...
Por analogia com a radiodifusão, no caso de transmissão em AM, especialmente em ondas curtas que sintoniza estações distantes, era comum a gente escutar com muito chiado, a gente chamava isso de "estática". Este ruido atrapalhava escutar com clareza a estação... 
O mesmo acontece aqui... com ruido alto o rádio pode ficar com dificuldade de escutar... pode ser que em outro canal o noise floor vá para -100dbm. Isso já ajuda a melhorar a relação entre o noise e o sinal chegando... que chamamos de SNR.

E conferir o apontamento da Station pode melhorar um pouco mais o sinal que chega no AP. 

É como o @*sphreak* falou... uns print da station vai ajudar bastante.

----------


## MichelGoulart

> Quando eu usava o cliente em bridge eu não conseguia acesso remoto ao rádio dele... Este é outro motivo para utilizar a Station roteada.
> 
> O fato da outra torre estar no caminho pode ser um complicador caso esteja trabalhando no mesmo canal ou muito próximo.
> Isto pode estar fazendo o noise floor ficar mais forte... Ele mede o ruído presente no ambiente que está chegando no rádio...
> Por analogia com a radiodifusão, no caso de transmissão em AM, especialmente em ondas curtas que sintoniza estações distantes, era comum a gente escutar com muito chiado, a gente chamava isso de "estática". Este ruido atrapalhava escutar com clareza a estação... 
> O mesmo acontece aqui... com ruido alto o rádio pode ficar com dificuldade de escutar... pode ser que em outro canal o noise floor vá para -100dbm. Isso já ajuda a melhorar a relação entre o noise e o sinal chegando... que chamamos de SNR.
> 
> E conferir o apontamento da Station pode melhorar um pouco mais o sinal que chega no AP. 
> 
> É como o @*sphreak* falou... uns print da station vai ajudar bastante.


Então o melhor status de noise é em -100 pra cima ou pra baixo.
A respeito do print da station, irei tirar uns prints para posta.
A torre ao lado esta bem próxima sim, mais quando estou trabalhando no mesmo canal. Mais acredito que esteja me atrapalhando bastante.
Irei subir mais 6 metros para sair do raio dela.

----------


## 1929

> Então o melhor status de noise é em -100 pra cima ou pra baixo.
> A respeito do print da station, irei tirar uns prints para posta.
> A torre ao lado esta bem próxima sim, mais quando estou trabalhando no mesmo canal. Mais acredito que esteja me atrapalhando bastante.
> Irei subir mais 6 metros para sair do raio dela.


Sim quanto menor o noise ou ruído melhor... -100 é melhor que -90dbm pois é número relativo... -100 é menor que -90

----------


## rubem

As vezes o noise floor é só reflexo do próprio rádio, se instalar antena só 1 palmo longe de um objeto grande e sólido isso vai refletir sinal pra caramba, esse sinal vai ser ilegível (Porque vai chegar num período menor que o ack-timeout) e vai ser tratado como ruído.

Noise floor de -85dBm em ambiente com vizinhança sem provedores quase sempre é isso, a CPE gerando ruído pra si mesma por conta de instalação que desrespeita a zona de Fresnel logo no primeiro meio metro.

-94 ou -95dBm não é um ruído pra se preocupar muito, desde que tenha uns 30dB de SNR tá bom. Seu caso não parece ser de ruído, seria bom ir nesse cliente escanear os usos dos canais (Os sinais chegando nele serão diferentes dos sinais na torre), vai que um canal limpo na torre está em uso perto da casa dele.


Mas qual o ganho da antena desse cliente do exemplo com -67dBm? 

Porque se o rádio da CPE está com 10dBm, a antena é de 27dBi, isso dá 37dBm EIRP. Em 1,5km o sinal cai 111dBm.
37 - 111 = -74dBm no ar.
A setorial da torre tem 10 a 16dBi conforme o ângulo (Sim, ela tem só 10dBi entre uns 90 e 120º, tá no datasheet), isso daria sinal -64 a (-74 + 10) até -58dBm! (-74 + 16)

Infelizmente a UBNT vende as antenas com angulo de 1/4 de potência, ela tem 16dBi reto pra frente, mas lá pelos 40º pra cada lado já cai pra 13dBi (Metade da potência), e depois dos 90º cai mais 3dB, fica com 10dBi, que é 1/4 ou 25% da potência emitida reto pra frente.
Então na prática dependendo da posição esse cliente poderia ter -64dBm que ainda significaria zona de Fresnel quase limpa, 3dBm de diferença não conta.

Mas dá uma olhada se por acaso ele não está reto na frente de uma setorial, se estiver, ele pega ângulo onde a setorial tem 16dBi, e se o rádio do cliente estiver em 8 ou 10dBm ainda deveria ter sinal acima de -60dBm. Como tem -67dBm: A zona de Fresnel não deve estar limpa. E zona de Fresnel só 80% limpa realmente já mata sinal, mas só mata CCQ quando a obstrução é de algo sólido que reflita muito sinal (Coisa macia tipo árvore não reflete tanta coisa, derruba muito o sinal mas pouco o CCQ).

Ah, e quando a zona de Fresnel está suja, o ack-timeout no modo automático também costuma ter erro. Ou seja, talvez a distância real seja bem menor que 1,5km, dá uma verificada nisso (Se a distância real for bem menor, isso implica mais sinal sendo perdido por zona de Fresnel parcial).

Se for Airgrid 22dBi aí a conta fecha, desde que o cliente esteja com potência bem baixa (8-10dBm) e fora do ângulo de maior ganho dessa setorial.

----------


## MichelGoulart

> As vezes o noise floor é só reflexo do próprio rádio, se instalar antena só 1 palmo longe de um objeto grande e sólido isso vai refletir sinal pra caramba, esse sinal vai ser ilegível (Porque vai chegar num período menor que o ack-timeout) e vai ser tratado como ruído.
> 
> Noise floor de -85dBm em ambiente com vizinhança sem provedores quase sempre é isso, a CPE gerando ruído pra si mesma por conta de instalação que desrespeita a zona de Fresnel logo no primeiro meio metro.
> 
> -94 ou -95dBm não é um ruído pra se preocupar muito, desde que tenha uns 30dB de SNR tá bom. Seu caso não parece ser de ruído, seria bom ir nesse cliente escanear os usos dos canais (Os sinais chegando nele serão diferentes dos sinais na torre), vai que um canal limpo na torre está em uso perto da casa dele.
> 
> 
> Mas qual o ganho da antena desse cliente do exemplo com -67dBm? 
> 
> ...


Então amigo, a visada certamente esta obstruída, como citei a cima, tem uma torre vizinha bem próximo e sim com uma setorial tbem virada pra mim e eu com essa base-station virada para ele, e o cliente passa por traz dessa torre vizinha, tbem como tinha citado a cima, eu estava achando estranha pq o sinal estava pipocando muito, não ficava estável, de -65 do nada vai pra -73, fica indo e voltando, um outro amigo falou que jamais ira funcionar, pois além de esta com a zona de fresnel obstruída, estou com sérios problemas de poluição.
E em relação a antena no cliente é uma airgrid de 23DBI, a potencia esta em 10DB e a rocket em 27DB, mais já tentei de tudo aqui,rs Aumentar e diminuir potencia, mais nada resolveu, tbem fui no cliente e fiz uma busca de canais limpo, não tinha muita coisa. mais esta em um canal limpo.
O que o amigo sugere, subo mais a torre, sou jogo esse cliente pro alto,rs

----------


## rubem

Se o sinal varia tanto, digamos -65 até -73dBm, isso é uma variação de 8dBm, é muita coisa. Esse tipo de variação tem com zona de Fresnel MUITO obstruída mesmo.

Se for fácil dá pra erguer uns METROS a antena do cliente, mas complicado estimar quantos metros teria que subir pra zona de Fresnel ficar limpa o suficiente. Uma época eu tentava colocar uma maquina filmadora com zoom no máximo (Maquina comum, Sony de 7MP), na ponta de um mastro de 4m, subir o mastro com ela ligada filmando, pra depois ver se conseguia enxergar alguma coisa por cima da obstrução, mas raramente funcionava, e aqui no nordeste de MT é seco e as árvores crescem fácil mais de 1m por ano, antena erguida 1m hoje provavelmente ano que vem já vai ter sinal variando de novo, o jeito sempre foi ficar vagando em cima de telhado achando o ponto onde tem obstáculos mais distantes, um árvore a 10m atrapalha MUITO mais que uma árvore a 100m, com elas ocupando o mesmo percentual da zona de Fresnel.

----------


## MichelGoulart

> Se o sinal varia tanto, digamos -65 até -73dBm, isso é uma variação de 8dBm, é muita coisa. Esse tipo de variação tem com zona de Fresnel MUITO obstruída mesmo.
> 
> Se for fácil dá pra erguer uns METROS a antena do cliente, mas complicado estimar quantos metros teria que subir pra zona de Fresnel ficar limpa o suficiente. Uma época eu tentava colocar uma maquina filmadora com zoom no máximo (Maquina comum, Sony de 7MP), na ponta de um mastro de 4m, subir o mastro com ela ligada filmando, pra depois ver se conseguia enxergar alguma coisa por cima da obstrução, mas raramente funcionava, e aqui no nordeste de MT é seco e as árvores crescem fácil mais de 1m por ano, antena erguida 1m hoje provavelmente ano que vem já vai ter sinal variando de novo, o jeito sempre foi ficar vagando em cima de telhado achando o ponto onde tem obstáculos mais distantes, um árvore a 10m atrapalha MUITO mais que uma árvore a 100m, com elas ocupando o mesmo percentual da zona de Fresnel.


Pois é amigo, aqui nem digo que seja na casa do cliente o problema de altura e obstrução, e sim na torre, como comentei com o amigo, o meu painel esta virado para essa torre vizinha, que esta fazendo a barreira e o sinal passando por ela.
Aqui eu to vendo que só tenho três alternativas, uma eu subo mais a torres pra sair do raio dessa torre visita e tenta limpa a zona de fresnel, outra seria eu montar uma repetidora, ou por ultimo e bem mas provável seria eu cabia ate esse cliente que esta a 700 metros da minha rede cabeada.

----------


## Julianolinux

Amigo se vc tem interesse em conectar mais clientes nessa Rocket, Sugiro que melhore esse sinal, se não os problemas vão aumentar precocemente

----------


## MichelGoulart

> Amigo se vc tem interesse em conectar mais clientes nessa Rocket, Sugiro que melhore esse sinal, se não os problemas vão aumentar precocemente


Então amigo, com certeza do jeito que ta não tem condições nem uma de por mais ninguém, por esse motivo estou testando nesse primeiro cliente.

----------

